# Charakter Planer entweder aktualisieren oder raus



## Nijota (12. Februar 2007)

Also ich fand es echt super als ihr den merciless-gilde Charakter planer unter der Char Ansicht eigefuegt habt, aber irgendwie hat sich das schon seit einigen Patches ueberholt.
Der ist lange schon outdated. 
Entweder ihr tretet mit denen mal in Kontakt und kuemmert euch darum dass der aktualisiert wird oder haut den mal raus. Weil das bringt eh nichts.
Wobei mir ein fortfuehren der Zusammarbeit schon gefallen wuerde weil das doch eine extrem coole sache war um seine Outfits offGame zu planen.


----------



## Roran (13. Februar 2007)

Frag mal lieber hier nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.merciless-gilde.com

Denn das ist deren Planer, und die Supporten den.


----------

